# G.f.t. Code On Back Of Watch



## Stew98 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a watch that I would like to know more about its history:

the dial is matt silver and marked:

Wilson & Gill

139 Regent St W1

The dial is also marked :

Swiss Made

The watch diameter is 27mm excluding the crown, and it has sub dial seconds.

The hands and all numerals are luminous painted.

The watch has a snap back case and an unusual inscription engraved on the back surface of the case:

G.F.T.

3.8.41

ENGLAND

The watch is fitted with a Bonklip marked strap that is 12mm wide.

Any thoughts about "G.F.T"?

Thank you.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

do you have a picture?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Probably owners initials and date of birth or acquisition of watch, i would guess. Unlikely a military marking.

Foggy


----------



## Stew98 (Apr 13, 2014)

<img src=]http://s26.postimage.org/c91fc808l/IMG_0001.jpg' alt='IMG_0001.jpg'> <a href="http://postimage.org/image/69do8kfg5/" rel="external nofollow">







[/URL]

Thanks Thomasr and Foggy. I am new to this photobucket technology so be patient with me if I fail to attach the pix


----------



## Stew98 (Apr 13, 2014)

photo of reverse


----------



## Stew98 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------

